# Elecsol batteries



## TM59

Need a new leisure battery. Currently have 1 x 115AH. Thinking of replacing it with two 110AH ELECSOL Batteries, or one 220AH. I have the space.

Any advice on the battery make or to buy one or two would be welcome.

Trevor

ELECSOL


----------



## Vennwood

I have found the Elecsol to be a good battery, however there are folks on here that have had terrible problems with warranty.

I would go for two 110AH but either would work fine. Just make sure you get the process right and the warranty card validated - just in case


----------



## Andysam

Have a search- the consensus is not good


----------



## airstream

*No Thanks*

Hi,
Would not touch em with a very long barge pole -- Google "Elecsol problems" or Elecsol warranty issues etc 
Also I am advised that they are rated at C100 not the industry standard C20 so the 110 AH is more like any other manufacturers 95AH
Better value out there that will outlast Elecsol most Chandlers sell 110 AH batteries from around £65 -- not many if any now stock Elecsol due to warranty problems 
Ray
PS 
On my boat which has a high electrical demand and two domestic battery banks I can report as follows

Bank A
I had 3 sets of 3 Elecsol 220 in 3 YES three years !! first set lasted 5 months, second set 21 months third set 4 months

Bank B
5x110AH Nu Max these have just given up after 4 years The Nu Max cost £75 each

Both banks had simmilar duty and the same charger (Victron) and an identical charging regime 
R


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

I replaced all my leisure/domestic batteries on my boat with our own 110amp leisure batteries nearly five years ago and they are still going strong !

Bank of four giving both 12v and 24v supply.

Peter


----------



## cabby

over priced and not the best, correct me if I am wrong please Peter,but warranty is not a problem if you buy from a dealer who has to honor the warranty, say such as yourselves or Southdowns in my case.I have had mine 2 years now, so might be looking for some soon.

cabby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

cabby said:


> over priced and not the best, correct me if I am wrong please Peter,but warranty is not a problem if you buy from a dealer who has to honor the warranty, say such as yourselves or Southdowns in my case.I have had mine 2 years now, so might be looking for some soon.
> 
> cabby


Warranty replacements are not normally a problem providing you buy from an established retailer who physically stocks them and has the technical expertise (workshop facilities) to test them and report.

Yours should not have failed within two years, my standard 110amp leisure batteries on the boat are now five years old and they were supplied from Johns Cross shop and still going strong!

Peter


----------



## erneboy

Mine lasted just two years as well. They came with the van when it was new and there was no paper work for them. As I was in Germany when that happened I didn't even try for a warranty claim, Alan.


----------



## cabby

Just to clarify my post, I had my leisure batts changed under warranty within 1st year, they fitted 2 new elecsol this was 2 years ago.

cabby


----------



## Jean-Luc

Google EN 50342. I believe this is a European Standard for leisure battery basic specifications.
AFAIK if a battery doesn't carry the EN 50342 mark then it may not perform as described in the sales bumph.


----------



## jonandjules

We have a bank of three of these 110A batteries installed for a year now - we full time and have had no problems what so ever.


----------



## RhinoInstalls

I have been suppling elecsol for at least 3 years now. Only had one come back on warranty (A good few years old) replaced by elecsol no problems.

Phil


----------



## wakk44

RhinoInstalls said:


> I have been suppling elecsol for at least 3 years now. Only had one come back on warranty (A good few years old) replaced by elecsol no problems.
> 
> Phil


Interesting Phil -Did you test the faulty battery yourself and provide a written report to Elecsol(as they require).

As I see it there are 2 main problems with the Elecsol warranty,one is getting the battery tested on the correct diagnostic equipment and obtaining a written report confirming it is faulty.

The characteristics of a leisure battery are different from a starter battery which is designed to give a large current quickly for cranking the engine.

The second one is the logistics of sending the battery back by courier,unless you live near the supplier of course.


----------



## RhinoInstalls

Hi Steve

No the customer had already spoke to Elecsol. Elecsol rang us and explained to replace the faulty battery with one we had stock and they would replace on our next delivery.

This was a few years ago, and the only problems i have had with elecsol batteries.

Phil


----------



## 113016

I was at a main M/H dealer the other day and they had Elecsol and they said that their workshop only fit that make. 
I queried the quality and the Guy said that only one has had to be returned ever. 
On more questioning it went to a few? 
But the price seems right


----------



## eddievanbitz

Perhaps we should flavour this thread with a little bit of reality from the other side of the counter. Battery warranties are a nightmare in the industry.

The end user can ruin a battery by repeatedly over discharging the battery, shorting it out, using the wrong charger, allowing the fluid to get too low, dropping it, tipping it over, freezing it Undercharging, over charging in fact any number of things

So out of sight out of mind and then "surprise" the battery doesn't work any more!

We have seen them with holes in the case, we have seen them with terminals pushed through the case, we have seen them bone dry, you would be amazed. As are we when were told that the battery is under warranty! as far as the customer is concerned!

When did you buy it? "A few months ago, perhaps last year, or was it 2007 ish" :roll: 

Did you fill out the warranty card " Dunno, I don't think I got one, No! now I remember thinking at the time, I am surprised that there is no warranty card to fill out" :roll: 

Do you have any proof of purchase? "No I think I bought it from you" :roll: 

No we have checked "Oh, Chelston's? West Country? Anyway will you change it under warranty? You sell Elecsols!

No! you have abused the battery, you have no proof of purchase, you have not filled in a warranty form and it is at least three possibly four years old.

"Right your b stards and Elecsol are sh1t We never buy a battery off you again"

Bye bye Sir By the way you didn't last time either! 

OK so that it a parody of what can happen, but! lets look at the facts.

When tested independently Elecsol always seem to come out head and shoulders above the other manufacturers. The last big published test was from memory the Caravan Club. Elecsol won hands down over batteries cheaper and more expensive.

People that stock Elecsols and have workshops and technicians and tools and test gear (as pointed out by Peter from Johns Cross) have no issues with warranty from Elecsols. Neither do we have problems in the main with Elecsol Batteries.

I have access to most motorhome toys and equipment because of my job. When I was 18 years old I was working for the Longlife Tyre and Battery Company. 

In those days (Hovis music re Clive) I made the batteries. We had the acid in carbouys, we used to solder the lead, and use pitch to seal the lids. I have knocked about about with batteries. By choice on my RV I have Elecsol batteries. Also on the Van Bitz exhibition support motorhome we have 2 x 125 Elecsol batteries. These get hammered at shows, literally and I do not know of another battery that would take the sort pf punishment we do give them. That motorhome is a display vehicle and is driven half a dozen times a year and the starter battery is Elecsol as well.

Lastly Steve from Elecsol has bent over backwards in the past to help our mutual Elecsol customers when there has been a problem.

Having said all of this Sally Traffic Frank had a problem that didn't seem to be well dealt with at first (not a Van Bitz customer I hasten to add) Frank is a knowledgable guy so I have to take his technical problem/concern at first hand. I am not sure of the outcome of that particular issue though as I think the motorhome was sold. 

Buy Elecsols with peace of mind from a company that stock them and have the ability to check them and replace them should you have a need to return, and you'll get a good battery that will last the distance in my opinion. 

What does the rest of the trade think?

By the way nice to see so many of you now flagged up with trade member banners after all these years of self promotion! 

Eddie  :wink:


----------



## cabby

having reread this thread and my postings I think I should point out that my original 2 batteries that failed were NOT elecsols,slightly worried at first about them, but have been reassured that ,a. warranty is not a problem as I bought from a recognised dealer.b. they should last for a good 5 years, which is all that I expect, so only another 3 years to go. :lol: :lol: 


cabby


----------



## JeanLuc

I think there is a great danger in forums that it is all too easy to trigger the "howling of the wolf pack" syndrome. One cry is heard by another and soon the night air is full of the cries of the hunting pack.

It is good to see a reasoned point of view put forward by Eddie; it is hard to believe that a well known manufacturer (Elecsol) would retain a significant network of distributors if their product was sub-standard, or their service poor.

In support, I can only repeat the comments below that I made on another post concerning batteries, where a member (Grath) was trying to decide what to replace his Gel battery with:

"I question the view that Elecsol have a bad reputation. I know that several members have experienced difficulties when dealing with Elecsol directly regarding warranty claims. However, I can only say that when I was deciding what batteries to buy (couple of years ago) they were very helpful. I did not buy direct, but had them supplied and fitted by Dave Newell in Telford (Leisure Vehicle Services) so if I had a problem, I would go back to him."

Very few manufacturers go out of their way to alienate customers - there is seldom only one side to a story, so let's retain a sense of balance.

Philip


----------



## 113016

Maybe I should have purchased them as they are readily available and half the price of a Gel battery. They will fit into the space under the seat. I was concerned about my charger settings as I cannot alter them.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## RhinoInstalls

eddievanbitz said:


> Perhaps we should flavour this thread with a little bit of reality from the other side of the counter. Battery warranties are a nightmare in the industry.
> 
> The end user can ruin a battery by repeatedly over discharging the battery, shorting it out, using the wrong charger, allowing the fluid to get too low, dropping it, tipping it over, freezing it Undercharging, over charging in fact any number of things
> 
> So out of sight out of mind and then "surprise" the battery doesn't work any more!
> 
> We have seen them with holes in the case, we have seen them with terminals pushed through the case, we have seen them bone dry, you would be amazed. As are we when were told that the battery is under warranty! as far as the customer is concerned!
> 
> When did you buy it? "A few months ago, perhaps last year, or was it 2007 ish" :roll:
> 
> Did you fill out the warranty card " Dunno, I don't think I got one, No! now I remember thinking at the time, I am surprised that there is no warranty card to fill out" :roll:
> 
> Do you have any proof of purchase? "No I think I bought it from you" :roll:
> 
> No we have checked "Oh, Chelston's? West Country? Anyway will you change it under warranty? You sell Elecsols!
> 
> No! you have abused the battery, you have no proof of purchase, you have not filled in a warranty form and it is at least three possibly four years old.
> 
> "Right your b stards and Elecsol are sh1t We never buy a battery off you again"
> 
> Bye bye Sir By the way you didn't last time either!
> 
> OK so that it a parody of what can happen, but! lets look at the facts.
> 
> When tested independently Elecsol always seem to come out head and shoulders above the other manufacturers. The last big published test was from memory the Caravan Club. Elecsol won hands down over batteries cheaper and more expensive.
> 
> People that stock Elecsols and have workshops and technicians and tools and test gear (as pointed out by Peter from Johns Cross) have no issues with warranty from Elecsols. Neither do we have problems in the main with Elecsol Batteries.
> 
> I have access to most motorhome toys and equipment because of my job. When I was 18 years old I was working for the Longlife Tyre and Battery Company.
> 
> In those days (Hovis music re Clive) I made the batteries. We had the acid in carbouys, we used to solder the lead, and use pitch to seal the lids. I have knocked about about with batteries. By choice on my RV I have Elecsol batteries. Also on the Van Bitz exhibition support motorhome we have 2 x 125 Elecsol batteries. These get hammered at shows, literally and I do not know of another battery that would take the sort pf punishment we do give them. That motorhome is a display vehicle and is driven half a dozen times a year and the starter battery is Elecsol as well.
> 
> Lastly Steve from Elecsol has bent over backwards in the past to help our mutual Elecsol customers when there has been a problem.
> 
> Having said all of this Sally Traffic Frank had a problem that didn't seem to be well dealt with at first (not a Van Bitz customer I hasten to add) Frank is a knowledgable guy so I have to take his technical problem/concern at first hand. I am not sure of the outcome of that particular issue though as I think the motorhome was sold.
> 
> Buy Elecsols with peace of mind from a company that stock them and have the ability to check them and replace them should you have a need to return, and you'll get a good battery that will last the distance in my opinion.
> 
> What does the rest of the trade think?
> 
> By the way nice to see so many of you now flagged up with trade member banners after all these years of self promotion!
> 
> Eddie  :wink:


HEAR HEAR !!!


----------



## JockandRita

JeanLuc said:


> clipped.........."I question the view that Elecsol have a bad reputation.


I do too Phillip.

Our 3 x Elecsol 100s, purchased direct, are coming up to six years now, with superb service from them.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## DABurleigh

Murvi used to use Elecsols but moved away from them as they didn't perform compared to the competition. Too many disappointed customers I think.

Dave


----------



## JockandRita

DABurleigh said:


> Murvi used to use Elecsols but moved away from them as they didn't perform compared to the competition. Too many disappointed customers I think.
> 
> Dave


What batteries are you on now Dave, please?
I was considering cheap FLAs when the Elecsols die off, due to having the B2B fitted now..........rightly or wrongly?

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## DABurleigh

Still on Elecsols Jock but will follow my own advice when they give up. I do have to manage the diesel heating very carefully in cold weather.

Dave


----------



## TM59

As the originator of this thread, well said Eddie you certainly have made me make up my mind.

If I lived close to you, you certainly would get my business.


Trevor


----------



## joedenise

yes they do honor warranty sent me a new battery,old one about 9 months old.

agree about need to buy from a good company though as OD bits will only want to know if less than 6 months old after that you are on your own.

ps never had to return old battery

joe


----------



## eddievanbitz

joedenise said:


> yes they do honor warranty sent me a new battery,old one about 9 months old.
> 
> agree about need to buy from a good company though as OD bits will only want to know if less than 6 months old after that you are on your own.
> 
> ps never had to return old battery
> 
> joe


To be fair to outdoorbits they have to work within the framework laid down by Elecsol

Eddie


----------



## sallytrafic

There are a wide range of reported experiences with Elecsol good and bad also I note at least one member has commented on the actual premises in the Wirral as being a tiny unit not a manufacturing facility.

The only thing that made my Elecsol an Elecsol was the sticker on the side of the battery, it was different to the picture on ODB and also on Elecsol's website. 

So I wonder .. who actually makes Elecsol batteries?

Why does the perceived quality vary so much?


----------



## wakk44

eddievanbitz said:


> To be fair to outdoorbits they have to work within the framework laid down by Elecsol
> Eddie


Thanks for the input from the trader side Eddie,

can you clarify the situation re the extended 5 year Elecsol warranty.

If you had a battery returned after say 3-4 years would you replace it or have to go through the testing and written report procedure before returning it to Elecsol for authorisation to replace.

I think this point is important as Frank had difficulties in claiming on the warranty,the procedure was so drawn out he eventually sold the van with no solution,I believe he has purchased 2 standard lead acid leisure batteries for the new van.


----------



## eddievanbitz

wakk44 said:


> can you clarify the situation re the extended 5 year Elecsol warranty.
> 
> If you had a battery returned after say 3-4 years would you replace it or have to go through the testing and written report procedure before returning it to Elecsol for authorisation to replace.


We would inspect the battery, we would then test the battery and if the battery was faulty we would do one of two things. If we had supplied the battery to our customer we would change the battery (we secretly mark them as  can't belive this some people are not honest :lol: )

If it was not a battery supplied by us and the paperwork was intact, and the battery had genuinely failed we would speak to ELecsol . We have NEVER had a genuine warranty claim rejected.

Also if it were the latter we would probably charge for our labour if it meant that our staff had to remove the battery and subsequently re-install the battery.

Eddie


----------



## Vennwood

sallytrafic said:


> There are a wide range of reported experiences with Elecsol good and bad also I note at least one member has commented on the actual premises in the Wirral as being a tiny unit not a manufacturing facility.
> 
> The only thing that made my Elecsol an Elecsol was the sticker on the side of the battery, it was different to the picture on ODB and also on Elecsol's website.
> 
> So I wonder .. who actually makes Elecsol batteries?
> 
> Why does the perceived quality vary so much?


Very good point Frank,

It wouldn't be the first time that some get rich quick merchant tried to imitate a product, it happens all the time on fleabay.

Eddie - is there a way you can tell the genuine Elecsol from an imposter?


----------



## DJP

> Lastly Steve from Elecsol has bent over backwards in the past to help our mutual Elecsol customers when there has been a problem


Not always the case. We were recently on a rally on the Wirral with a friend. We both live in the South West (and yes a Van bitz customer!) My friend had a battery problem, we both suspected an Elecsol battery had gone down. As Elecsol are based on the Wirral we thought a quick phone call to them to ask for assistance. We called them and explained we were some 200 miles from home and thought we had a faulty battery. The question we asked was can we pop over with the battery for them to test and replace if found to be faulty. If not faulty we could look in other areas. We were told very abruptly that the terms of the warranty state that we must have the warranty card, sales invoice and a independent test report. Following that statement the phone was put down by them. Very rude. We phoned back immediately and tried to explain we were 200 miles from home. The battery was supplied with the van when new (2 years) and no receipt was available and that we were only 1 week into a 6 week stint away from home. The reply." I have told you once our terms and conditions either comply or go back to dealer". Then we were hung up on again. only option was to go out and buy another 110 amp leisure battery. The Elecsol was tested at a later date and was found to be faulty. It has since been replaced by the supplier. NOT Elecsol directly.
Customer service :lol: . Bending over backwards :lol: 
If only Elecsol were half as good as Vanbitz!
Vanbitz I would use and recommend to anyone. Elecsol NEVER again!


----------



## Pixel

With regard to the attitude of the Elecsol people in the Wirral. I have seen a 12month old battery for sale and phoned them to see if the registration and warranty could be transferred to me. NO was their answer. No real reason, just that they didn't transfer warranties. The person was most most unhelpful and not at all friendly. When I told him he was living up to his reputation he said he didn't care about his reputation. There is no way I will now buy their product.


----------



## Rosbotham

Well that answers my question...one or both of my batteries is on the way out; one is an Elecsol purchased by the previous owner; was toying whether to go through the hassle of trying a warranty claim or just biting the bullet & getting a couple of new Boschs from Costco. Sounds like I'd be wasting my time trying to claim, Costco it is.


----------



## tude

*ELECSOL*

HI WELL I HAD 2 X 110 AMP NORMAL LEISURE BATTERYS AND CHANGED THEM FOR 2 X ELECSOLS . I BOUGHT MINE DIRECT FROM ELECSOL WITH 5 YR WARRANTY DELIVERED £115 EACH.IVE HAD NO PROBLEMS AS YET AND ARE VERY IMPRESSED WITH THE BATTERY PERFORMANCE THEY EASILY LAST BETTER THAN NORMAL WET BATTERYS ON A EVERYDAY USE WELL THATS WHAT I FOUND.THANKS MIKE


----------



## JohnWebb

I have had two Elecsol 220ah batteries in my boat and they have been there for 3 years and are still good. However, I had incredible problems with the delivery and a very bad attitude from Elecsol. I am reluctant to have anything to do with them again.


----------

